
Publishers rejected me, but I went on to earn six-figures selling 1000 books/day - nreece
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/consumer-affairs/publishers-rejected-went-earn-six-figures-selling-1000-books/
======
hueving
For every rejection that resulted in someone succeeding anyway, there are
probably 2 orders of magnitude more people that were also rejected and
ultimately failed. Nobody writes about the latter group.

~~~
jon_richards
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1827/](https://xkcd.com/1827/)

------
jseliger
Publishers rejected me, and I haven't gone on to sell 1,000 books per day.
I've sold enough to be kind of interesting.

Beware of salience bias and extrapolating from exceptions.

~~~
pmiller2
And even your experience is pretty atypical. Most people probably couldn't
write a book 1000 people would be interested in buying at all.

------
Domenic_S
Good for him. Not sure why it's front-page worthy here, but (sincerely), good
for him.

~~~
wolfram74
It plays to the anti-establishment current that runs in many tech circles?
"I'm a self taught programmer, what do those archaic universities know how to
teach besides elitist literature and social justice nonsense", that guy we all
know one or two of.

------
asdfaoeu
> went on to earn six-figures selling 1,000 books a day

> while Mr Edwards now takes home a comfortable five-figure income.

I assume this is pounds/dollars but still.

------
justboxing
[DELETED]

~~~
logicallee
what a weird objection. I have no idea how to read it like you're trying to -
you're saying it implies that every day he writes, from beginning to end,
1,000 books - or, one book every 50 seconds, for 14 hours, and sells each of
them to a publisher for approximately $0.33 each? (1,000 * 0.33 * 365 = six
figures)

Or what is this absurd reading that you think it said? The only way I read the
title is exactly how it is meant to be and it doesn't seem click-baity at all.

